# Colostrum substitute?



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

Nisha is the expecting doe. Her mother tested positive for CAE. We are going
to act as if Nisha has it and take her kidd away before she can nurse.

Is there a colostrum substitute? :scratch: 

Suellen


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

there is on I have some from jeffers its a powder that you add to their milk


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

...ask goat people in your area for any extra colostrum. real goats milk is the best substitute


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Although there are colostrum replacers out there, none of them really match up to nutrition or benefit of real colostrum. If you can find a goat breeder if your area that has some that would be the best.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Seems like most of the colostrum products I see out there are only supplements and not replacements. So, I would go with what others said and try to get the real thing out of tested negative does.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I agree, the best way to go would be to find a breeder with a negative herd and get frozen colostrum for your babies.....it does not need to be from an Alpine it can be from ANY negative doe...nigi's included


----------



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

There are very few people (2) around here that have goats and the 2 that do don't have
any pregnant goats.
We do have another goat that is due NOW(Luna). Luna and Nisha (her mom +CAE) were at the 
bucks together for a month. It is now 155 days since they left the bucks. :hair: :hammer: 
Nisha has a small udder. I wonder if Luna is pregnant so I can't depend on her for my 
colostrum. Luna doesn't have any udder but she has the pregnant shape, round LOL
Can't feel babies :hair: :GAAH: 

Suellen


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

You can heat treat the colostrum from the + does, there is info here somewhere for doing that, the only drawback is that heat treating kills off the good stuff too.

edited to add viewtopic.php?f=12&t=7416&start=0&hilit=heat+treating+colostrum

There is a link included in the topic that will tell you how to do the heat treating.


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

> Can't feel babies :hair: :GAAH:


Frankly, I can't. :shrug: No matter how hard I try.


----------

